

Lettuce Recall: e. coli - 23 States - jamesbressi
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5hEnc00D5YgQjLxbZqLLkjOw_fwzgD9FHV0QG2

======
jamesbressi
FDA:
[http://www.fda.gov/NewsEvents/Newsroom/PressAnnouncements/uc...](http://www.fda.gov/NewsEvents/Newsroom/PressAnnouncements/ucm211145.htm)

CDC: <http://www.cdc.gov/ecoli/2010/ecoli_o145/index.html>

Freshway Foods: <http://www.freshwayfoods.com/recall/>

A Freshway Foods press release says the recalled shredded romaine lettuce was
sold to wholesalers, food service outlets, and some in-store salad bars and
delis in the following areas: Alabama, Connecticut, District of Columbia,
Florida, Georgia, Illinois, Indiana, Kansas, Kentucky, Maryland,
Massachusetts, Michigan, Missouri, New Jersey, New York, North Carolina, Ohio,
Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, South Carolina, Tennessee, Virginia, West
Virginia, and Wisconsin.

